# 2 year old Golden growling at wife and kids when he comes to them



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Bumping up I have no advice really. You could try NILF.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

1) How long has this been going on?
2) What body language is he giving when he does the growling?
3) How old are your kids?
4) What state/country are you in?
5) What kinds of training has he previously had?

ESPECIALLY if your kids are 15 or under, and especially if he seems nervous, I would recommend a consult with a veterinary behaviorist or a qualified behavior professional.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Are you certain he is 'growling' and not other vocalizing?
Goldens can make some low deep rooing noises when they are actually quite happy.
As was asked...what does the rest of his body say?


----------



## jasnjen (Feb 11, 2010)

Kids are 5 and 8. His body language is usually fine. He comes up wagging tail or he will come lay down beside one of them and they go to pet or get "too close" and he will do a low growl. It seems different though then when say he has a toy in his mouth and i know he is playfully growling. hopefully he is just saying "hey, i want to be close to you but not too much".......i do realize though he needs to be put back lower in the pack of the family. He has had two earlier obedience classes when he was around a year old. He also has had signs of minor hip displasia but the surgeon didnt feel it was bad enough for surgery so we have been giving him Glucosamine Chondroitin for the past year........live in eastern Virginia


----------



## jasnjen (Feb 11, 2010)

trying to make his picture my profile shot but it wont accept it.....


----------



## Kathy Hall (Jan 3, 2011)

Is he getting enough exercise.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I wonder if his hips are giving him a bit of discomfort and some how he is associating the kids with pain? Even if they haven't ever done anything intentional, if they have tripped over him or laid on him, that could be a cause for growling. 

Though it's very possible he is just being vocal as was suggested above. There is a difference in the sound between vocalization and play growling. Maybe you could make a video and post it here?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Poor pup....sounds like he may be in more pain then what he lets on...

If pain is involved...then it is not fair to discipline or try to put him lower in the pack. 
He is doing all he can to say sometimes it hurts when you pat me, hug me, or lean on me...so I would rather that you only get "so close" to me.
Personally, I would trust his interpretation of his pain and respect the growl and leave him be.....doubly so for the kids.... 

Is it possible that he could learn and use his growl to get people to back off - yes it most certainly is. However the alternative is that the people that he is supposed to trust...hurt him (even if accidentally) and he reflexively bites them.

It may be time to get on some pain meds and perhaps have another evaluation of his hips.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll just agree with other posts and say another hip evaluation is due, and also find a certified behavorial veterinarian, someone with those credentials can address any physical problems as well as behavior.


----------



## jasnjen (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you all. I think you are all spot on. I plan to setup another appt with the Dr. to do an updated evaluation on his hips. By the way, is anyone able to see my profile picture of him by my username? I cannot see it but it shows it is posted.

Thanks


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I can't see a profile picture.


----------

